

Ask HN: How did they make an online compiler? - ironthron

How did they make the compiler for this site? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.compileonline.com&#x2F;compile_java_online.php
======
voltagex_
At a (semi-educated) guess, they've got a box (or several) running Javac
1.7.0_09 (like it says in the title) and a script that pushes stdin and stdout
around and back to the web page with the results of the compilation.

Trickier ways of doing this include Emscripten [1]

1: [http://www.rfk.id.au/blog/entry/pypy-js-first-
steps/](http://www.rfk.id.au/blog/entry/pypy-js-first-steps/)

------
tlb
I assume it's a standard Java compiler. The hard part is preventing security
breaches when the program is run.

The list of languages they support is impressive:
[http://www.compileonline.com/](http://www.compileonline.com/)

------
sb2nov
[https://github.com/skulpt/skulpt](https://github.com/skulpt/skulpt)

Skulpt is a Javascript implementation of the Python programming language.

